# Source Code gleichzeeitg ändern



## HansiDingelein (5. Jul 2010)

Ist es möglich, dass meherere Personen gleichgzeitig auf den Source Code (z.B. bei NetBeans) zugreifen?
Wenn ja, wie?


----------



## Eldorado (5. Jul 2010)

Fernwartung:z.Bsp.Teamviewer


----------



## maki (5. Jul 2010)

Mit einem SCM, wie zB. Subversion, etc. pp.


----------



## squizeer (5. Jul 2010)

Da gibt es ein sehr schönes Eclipse-Plugin für: XPairtise - Pair Programming for Eclipse Hab ich selbst allerdings noch nicht ausgeführt.


----------



## slawaweis (5. Jul 2010)

Saros - Saros - Distributed Collaborative Editing and Distributed Party Programming
Hier ein 12 Minuten Video, wie man es verwendet:

Saros - Distributed Pair Programming for Eclipse

Slawa


----------

